# CPC with coding/revenue cycling experience  looking for remote position



## helendan08 (Mar 14, 2019)

HELEN SUMNER, CPC

68 Raisin Lane | Hazard, KY 41701 | 606-854-5526 or 606-487-1213 | helen.sumner@krccnet.com

OBJECTIVE
Self-motivated, self-sufficient, fast learning Certified professional coder with a passion for medical coding seeking a remote position. 
EDUCATION
Associate of Applied Science 
Hazard Community and Technical college	2016
•	Medical Information technology 
•	Medical coding
•	Medical Unit Coordinator, Hospital Admissions Specialist, Medical Receptionist, Medical Records Specialist,  Medical administrative assistant


CERTIFICATIONS:
•	AAPC: Certified Professional  Coder  01556104                                             12/2017                                           


SKILLS & ABILITIES
•	time management skills
•	Self motivation skills
•	adaptivity
•	Quick learner-was able to learn most of new system in a few hours, and train co-workers.
•	Medical termonolgy
•	ICD/CPT/HCPCS
•	Coding/Billing
•	Insurance denials
•	claims processing
•	All microsoft office knowledge


EXPERIENCE
Claims Processing specialist
Kentucky River community care	02/2018-Present
•	Insurance Verification 
•	Billing & uploading Payments via clearing house
•	Denials and Balance Forwards 
•	Billing and posting payments from multiple Contracts including Head start; DOC; Drug Court
•	Run Aging Reports/other billing reports-customize as needed. 
•	Self-Pay Statements 
•	Fix claim issues/Denied claims in a timely manner.
•	Correct modifiers/CPT, ICD codes on denied claims. 
•	Ensure claims get paid and do not hit timely filing.	


Billing Clerk, Transcriptionist, Medical Scribe
Appalachian Heart Center 	2012 to 2018

•	Billing Clerk:  Gather appropriate inpatient medical records for discharged patients that are needed in order for billing supervisor to code. Assign appropriate E/M code to new patient/follow up office visits, as well as assign appropriate and covering ICD codes. Code diagnostic procedures and assign appropriate and covering ICD codes.
•	Medical Scribe: Follow physician and type office visit; also select the appropriate E/M Code for the visit and ICD codes.
•	Transcription: Listen to physician dictations and accurately type multiple tests in a timely manner.
•	Clerical: Occasionally fill in at front desk, answer phones, perform clerical duties, register patients, and check out patients.


----------



## cjtown (Feb 7, 2020)

Helen, 
Check out www.juniperhealth.org they posted a Billing Manager position.


----------

